# Sync key fob to memory seats



## Mattgew (Feb 11, 2021)

I just got my atlas sel premium. I was under the impression you could sync the key fob to the memory seats so when you unlock the door the seats automatically move to your setting. I have seen in videos that there is a personalization option under car settings. I am not seeing this on my car. Any ideas if this can be done ?


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Yes after you set the memory seat go into Car -> Settings -> Personalization. For your profile make sure it’s selected and scroll down. You can manually assign to your keyfob and when you do it’ll prompt you to press unlock to assign your profile to that key. 

Now when it comes to you and another driver the way to get your profile to automatically switch is to make sure you lock the car and I suggest with your keyfob. That way when the other driver jumps in their key will automatically change it to their profile and all their settings. If you don’t unlock you have to select through either the drop down on the Digital Dash or through the MIB. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattgew (Feb 11, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes after you set the memory seat go into Car -> Settings -> Personalization. For your profile make sure it’s selected and scroll down. You can manually assign to your keyfob and when you do it’ll prompt you to press unlock to assign your profile to that key.
> 
> Now when it comes to you and another driver the way to get your profile to automatically switch is to make sure you lock the car and I suggest with your keyfob. That way when the other driver jumps in their key will automatically change it to their profile and all their settings. If you don’t unlock you have to select through either the drop down on the Digital Dash or through the MIB.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your quick response.
On my car there is no option for personalization in car settings. That is why I am confused


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can you press Car on your MIB and then Settings and get a pic of the options that show?

Also what model year?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

I’m guessing it’s a 2021. They removed personalization settings. Mine with MIB3 is the same way.


----------



## Mattgew (Feb 11, 2021)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Can you press Car on your MIB and then Settings and get a pic of the options that show?
> 
> Also what model year?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can do that tomorrow and will get back to you.


----------



## Mattgew (Feb 11, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I’m guessing it’s a 2021. They removed personalization settings. Mine with MIB3 is the same way.


Yes. It’s a 2021.5. Wonder why they did that...


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Did they streamline it and maybe it’s in the manual on how to tie keys to individual drivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattgew (Feb 11, 2021)

bboshart said:


> I’m guessing it’s a 2021. They removed personalization settings. Mine with MIB3 is the same way.


Do you know of another way to do it?


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

Mattgew said:


> Do you know of another way to do it?


Looking through with VCDS, I did see various personalization adaptations set to “inactive” but I actually don’t like the feature and want all the fobs to be the same (since I’m the only driver) so I didn’t investigate.

Maybe compare admaps from a prefacelift Atlas and yours to see which options are active. I would think it is possible with VCDS.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Check through these if you’re looking to try getting it setup. 






2019 Atlas, 3.6L CDVC


Saturday,07,December,2019,10:19:16:14741 VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64 VCDS Version: 19.10.0.0 (x64) HEX-NET CB: 0.4517.4 Data version: 20190930 DS316.0 www.Ross-Tech.com VIN: 1V2MR2CA6KC615000 License Plate: Chassis Type: CA-VW41 (3Q0) Scan: 01 02 03...




forums.ross-tech.com





I enjoy personalization since I’m taller than my wife, she has a different choice in Digital Dash information and different radio station choices. 

It would be nice if VW did it the way Audi does it, the key in the car during seat memory setting is all you need. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Yes after you set the memory seat go into Car -> Settings -> Personalization. For your profile make sure it’s selected and scroll down. You can manually assign to your keyfob and when you do it’ll prompt you to press unlock to assign your profile to that key.
> 
> Now when it comes to you and another driver the way to get your profile to automatically switch is to make sure you lock the car and I suggest with your keyfob. That way when the other driver jumps in their key will automatically change it to their profile and all their settings. If you don’t unlock you have to select through either the drop down on the Digital Dash or through the MIB.
> 
> ...


^^ What he said - you do have to lock your car with the keyfob so that when the other fob opens it, it can apply it's own personalization settings. Kind of annoying if you park your car in a garage and you don't always lock it to have to go and manually select in the dash...


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mpukit said:


> ^^ What he said - you do have to lock your car with the keyfob so that when the other fob opens it, it can apply it's own personalization settings. Kind of annoying if you park your car in a garage and you don't always lock it to have to go and manually select in the dash...


It doesn’t work like that (or at all) on ‘21+.


----------



## mpukit (Nov 25, 2016)

bboshart said:


> It doesn’t work like that (or at all) on ‘21+.


Right, I was referring to the 2020 functionality


----------



## bboshart (Aug 6, 2012)

mpukit said:


> Right, I was referring to the 2020 functionality


OP has a ‘21. I’m sure someone will work through VCDS and figure it out.


----------



## TahoeTiG (4 mo ago)

I have this same issue with our ‘21 Tiguan SEL Premium RLine and it’s beyond annoying since wife and I both drive it. Has anyone made any headway with fixing this?? I’d imagine something would have to be written (like a software update) to add the feature since it’s not currently even loaded in as an option (no personalization settings menu)…


----------



## jepala01 (Jun 21, 2017)

Thanks, I was wondering how to do this myself.


----------

